# 60-70 lb Conroe Blue



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3yxOQGv0WlZSzNFTG9JT25XQ2M/edit?usp=docslist_api

My 10 year old daughter had a look at Monster yesterday evening. We were both expecting maybe a 10 pounder. Had a dozen big jugs soaking with live perch along river channel. This one had to hit the top hook on a 6 footer I use for catching eaters. 1 inch square of cut buffalo for bait.. Go figure. Broke the one cheap swivel I had out that was not a Spro..... Never again..


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

That was a biggun!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol. That was awesome. That scream cracked me up. Lol. That was a bigass cat for sure.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

Niceee!!!! At least yall seen it and got it on video... Thats awesome for sure.. Something that will never be forgotten...


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

That is a nice one and your daughter will probably never forget that one. For comparison, here is one I caught in September that weighed 60.0 lbs. I caught it 10 feet down in 30 feet of water on cut gizzard shad. Who knows, it may have been the same fish since it was CPRed.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

SEA PRO 210 said:


> Broke the one cheap swivel I had out that was not a Spro..... Never again..


Spro are SO strong for their size!!


----------



## Paulpopeck (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice..


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Helluva fish


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That was priceless!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, what a good memory. 
Her surprise scream made me laugh.


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

the reaction of yall in the video is priceless. 

nice "almost" fish!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Very nice. Video was awesome. The scream was the best. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mudbug59 (May 2, 2009)

for sure be changing out my snap swilvels


----------

